# Non-awful issue tracker?



## Pushrod (Feb 12, 2014)

I need an issue tracker for my personal life. It will have things like "replace windshield" and "fix bike". I don't need fancy workflows.

I installed Jira, but it's an absolute monster; it takes about 2G of RAM. Not acceptable.
Trac is too old, and I don't want a wiki.
Bloodhound requires Postgres, and I'm not setting up another DB for this.
RT install choked with some cryptic Perl issue part way through setting up the DB; I'm not fighting with it.

Is there a SIMPLE issue tracker that works in FreeBSD without going to war just to set it up?


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 12, 2014)

I rather like Trello, it's what I use now.

I also used TaskJuggler a few years ago, it was sort of nice. Then I upgraded Ruby and wasn't able to get it running again.

TaskWarrior is a very powerful commandline based task list, to be honest, I found the learning curve too steep for my occasional usage.

I also came across Todo.txt a while ago, but haven't tried it.

Most of the above software isn't really an `issue tracker', like JIRA, but more of a task-manager, or `life-tracker' if you will, it seems that this is what you're after.



> I installed Jira, but it's an absolute monster; it takes about 2G of RAM. Not acceptable.



I really like using JIRA, but administrating it is a major pain. Perhaps I don't know enough about Java to do it properly...


----------



## jrm@ (Feb 12, 2014)

There is org-mode if you're an Emacs user.

Edit: There is a clone for vim called VimOrganizer.  Here is a screencast.


----------



## Oko (Feb 15, 2014)

Pushrod said:
			
		

> I need an issue tracker for my personal life. It will have things like "replace windshield" and "fix bike". I don't need fancy workflows.
> 
> I installed Jira, but it's an absolute monster; it takes about 2G of RAM. Not acceptable.
> Trac is too old, and I don't want a wiki.
> ...


"replace windshield" ticket in the  Trac   P That is really a good one  :beer I use calcurse for such things.
Btw I am in charge of MantisBT at work which was selected after long deliberation (it was not my favorite).  :h


----------



## Pushrod (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I went with Trello. It meets my needs for the most part, and was quite painless to set up.

TODO: uninstall Jira.


----------

